# X21 beamshots



## SemperFi (Aug 4, 2009)

The price appears reasonable for a bargain... why not treat yrself as a special "personal" gift and let us know how it fairs with yr Mag? 

Mine was a good buy .... every lumencent's worth...:twothumbs This was snapped at a Christian church tower some 195m away.... 









and this being a somewhat heavier, longer but brighter throw for a bigger companion flash-pal as of late....known as the X21.


----------



## thedeske (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review - NEW beamshots up*



SemperFi said:


> The price appears reasonable for a bargain... why not treat yrself as a special "personal" gift and let us know how it fairs with yr Mag?
> 
> Mine was a good buy .... every lumencent's worth...:twothumbs This was snapped at a Christian church tower some 195m away....
> 
> ...



Is that at dusk or night? - impressive either way


----------



## SemperFi (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review - NEW beamshots up*



thedeske said:


> Is that at dusk or night? - impressive either way



It was snapped around 22:00 but our vicinity stay brightly lit throughout the night. I hope to get more flash snaps by the beach soon but certainly too when I try it out within the caves in Waitomo in NZ this September... just 6 more weeks to go....


----------



## thedeske (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review - NEW beamshots up*



SemperFi said:


> It was snapped around 22:00 but our vicinity stay brightly lit throughout the night. I hope to get more flash snaps by the beach soon but certainly too when I try it out within the caves in Waitomo in NZ this September... just 6 more weeks to go....



Ahh! Should be fun in complete darkness.


----------



## SemperFi (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review - NEW beamshots up*



thedeske said:


> Ahh! Should be fun in complete darkness.



Yup... its like The Shining showing up with the Sun in your hands.... and the Devils are gone into hiding...LoL:thumbsup:


----------



## SemperFi (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's a recent snap on several points & object distances from the X21 by our beach, taken just over midnight. 

Will need to get through those gates leading to the light towers, almost 900m walking distance away. This is lighted from economy mode. 





With 1050 Lumen and thrown through maximum beam focus, very windy when pic was snapped.





Reaching the furthest light tower after a 650m walk using the flood spill mode.





Here's with the full blast again...





There are ships anchored some 6km off the coastline of Scheveningen, North Sea water.





The boulevard shoreline & shops, clubs and entertainment chain of Scheveningen some 3-4km away


----------



## thedeske (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review - NEW beamshots up*



SemperFi said:


> Here's a recent snap on several points & object distances from the X21 by our beach, taken just over midnight.
> 
> Will need to get through those gates leading to the light towers, almost 900m walking distance away. This is lighted from economy mode.
> 
> ...




You're a walking Light Tower! Wonder if the guys across the bay noticed you


----------



## SemperFi (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review - NEW beamshots up*



thedeske said:


> You're a walking Light Tower! Wonder if the guys across the bay noticed you



As a matter of fact...YES!!! 

It took them some 20 minutes later when I saw the LandCruiser from the Harbour Police driving towards me, as it is also past midnight and that gate was closed (it stays open to public 05:30 to 23:00) but not *latched*****. 

They soon approached me with plain curiosity as to whats the signaling all about? To those ships berthing far out there... or was it?:devil: 

Our exchange soon settled down to him comparing his few pieces, one is a Maglight with 6x D-cells but shamelessly glowing at a meer 10 lumens at the most 

He felt cheesed off when he grins in dismay at his partner...:nana: Wanted to know more then from where I got mine from? He's going to submit a proposition to his Chief when he heads back to the station.... 

I felt tempted to say...: *Its YOURS for 300 Euros cash if you carry that much on you and... pay NOW!!!*:naughty: 

*latched***** -It remains closed but unlatched and still accessible for there are anglers showing up at the tip of this mini Lighthouse to try their haul on large schools of Mackerel.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review - NEW beamshots up*

Nice pics SemperFi :thumbsup:


----------



## thedeske (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review - NEW beamshots up*



SemperFi said:


> As a matter of fact...YES!!!
> 
> It took them some 20 minutes later when I saw the LandCruiser from the Harbour Police driving towards me, as it is also past midnight and that gate was closed (it stays open to public 05:30 to 23:00) but not *latched*****.
> 
> ...



Poor guy with the 6D - all that weight and no light


----------



## SemperFi (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Fenix TK40 Review - NEW beamshots up*



thedeske said:


> Poor guy with the 6D - all that weight and no light


 
Yup can't deny that and worst still, their workload, dazed at ppl's lights & underpaid too... 

I'm now looking at the *TA21* just a few minutes ago after being on the Fenix site ... This is an interesting new model I'd like to consider soon for the "*collection*" and it uses the 18650 as well as having dual springs to absorb recoil & 12 different modes...alleluyah!!!:thumbsup: 

*[hotlinked image removed; please read Rule 3 - DM51]*


----------



## DM51 (Aug 13, 2009)

The above posts were off topic in the thread in which they were originally posted, so they have been moved here.


----------



## Tiantang78 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, now that is bright...i wonder how this compares with the Microfire III??


----------



## vee73 (Sep 15, 2009)

X21:






Warrior III:







X21:






Warrior III:







One kilometer away from the lamp behind the camera. One kilometer is 1093.6 jards.
X21:






Warrior III:







More X21 shots:





http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2009/01/21/8143010478547004953orig.jpg 





http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2009/01/21/8143010478547004957orig.jpg


----------



## Patriot (Sep 15, 2009)

Great post.

I noticed that in the first set of pictures the x21 seems to throw slightly better than the Warrior. In the 1km pictures the x21 again seems to throw slightly better than the Warrior. This despite the fact that the X21 measures 12,000 lux and the Warrior measures 18,000 lux.

So, now I'm curious what your lux numbers represent. Are they intended to measure throw or just overall light output such as in a ceiling bounce test?

I'm not sure what distance you're measuring lux at, but it occurred to me that if you're measuring lux within the environment of the hallway, much of the overall lumen output of the more powerful lights is bouncing around within the hallway itself and boosting the lux readings of the more powerful lights dis-proportionately. 

Assuming that you're taking those readings indoors, I'm suggesting that they might be much different if you created a light baffle some distance down the hallway, which only allows the collimated portion of each beam to fall on the light meter sensor. 

The uncomplicated method for avoiding scattered light reaching the sensor is to take the light measurement outdoors, or in a large enough room that the scattered light has much less effect, such as a gymnasium or other large space.

Anyhow, I was just curious and interested in your test set-up. 

Sorry if the language difference makes this hard to understand.

Thanks Vesa.


----------



## vee73 (Sep 15, 2009)

All measurements have been taken on this. My lightbox:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHeqP3BZSuY
It measures the light, therefore, as a whole.

X21 gives a lot less light pages. 
The picture does not appear in any of the Micro Fire light on the page.

X21 concentrate more light in the middle. It is precisely what position there very long.
I should have taken pictures from a distance. Microfire way to get an advantage.
In this Microfire photo taken on different days and at a distance from:






I hope I could answer your question?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Vesa, I understood perfectly. When I watched the video I remembered seeing it before a long time ago. It looks like a very nice light box.


----------



## vee73 (Sep 18, 2009)

This link is measured by all my flashlights:
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/2dejn+vesa-lamppuranking.html
High power first. I update the list whenever I have tested the new lamps.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Vesa, minä olen pelastanut että linkissä maininta, Polarion säiettä. Että on hyviä tietoja olet siellä.



(Thanks Vesa, I saved that link as a reference from the Polarion thread. That's some good data you have there.)


----------



## vee73 (Sep 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: Thanks Patriot! I almost understood both languages.:lolsign:


----------



## DM51 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi again vee73 - I always look forward to seeing more of your superb photos. 

Could you consider posting them so we don't have to click on a link each time?

Photos need to be 800 x 800 pixels maximum in size, and then all you need to do is put the "img" codes around the url (the http://... link).

The format is




. Could you try that?


----------



## vee73 (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes, I will try. I have just learned system.

I made the changes to all my messages.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 19, 2009)

vee73 said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks Patriot! I almost understood both languages.:lolsign:



LOL :laughing:

Yläosassa oli sinulle, pohja osa oli kaikille muille ... Yritän veli. 

The top portion was for you, the bottom portion was for everyone else...I'm trying brother.  




*DM*, this link is pretty helpful from the Abyss thread.


----------

